# Entengrütze



## GabiundBernd (24. Juli 2017)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wo die ganze Entengrüze herkommt, was ich damit mache ? Ist sie nützlich ? Oder, wie werde ich sie wieder los.... oder soll das so sein. Soviel hatte ich noch nie


----------



## Olli.P (24. Juli 2017)

Hi Gabi,

wenn du die einmal hast, wirst du die nur sehr schwer wieder los............. 

Über die Nützlichkeit könnte man sich streiten.............. 
Die zieht auch Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser,  wächst wie Unkraut, da hilft nur eins, abkeschern und kompostieren.


----------



## GabiundBernd (24. Juli 2017)

Und wo kommt das her, ich habs nicht gepflanzt.....


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2017)

Na von den __ Enten


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juli 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Oder, wie werde ich sie wieder los....


Regenrinne in den Teich leiten und einen Überlauf wo die __ Entengrütze nicht vor Hängen bleibt oder Schwimmskimmer, Luftheber und Damenstrumpfhose. Hatte doch mal einer hier gebaut.


----------



## GabiundBernd (25. Juli 2017)

Danke für den Tip, aber das geht bei uns nicht, da müßten wir ja ein paa 100 m Dachrinne kaufen  Technik haben wir auch nicht am Teich... Naturteich... bei dem Regen kann ich höchstens auf weitere Überschwemmungen hoffen, dass die __ Entengrütze rausgeschwemmt wird. Blos so viel __ Enten waren auch nicht auf unserem Teich.....


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2017)

Sorry war auch nur Grütze.
Klar können die auch mit __ Enten im Gefieder eingeschleppt werden. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber bei eingebrachten Pflanzen höher


----------



## GabiundBernd (26. Juli 2017)

Ok, Pflanzen habe ich nicht gekauft also doch die __ Enten. Am Anfang fand ich das ja noch hübsch.... aber wird dann doch zuviel. Mal sehen was die Überschwemmung jetzt alles rausspült.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juli 2017)

Hi Gabi,

ganz normale  Vögel verschleppen adulte Pflanzen auch im Gefieder wenn sie von einem Teich zum nächsten __ fliegen Weiterhin sind die Samen dieser Aronstabgewächse so fein das sie über die Luft verbreitet werden

Wuchern __ Wasserlinsen liegt ein nährstoffreiches Gewässer vor. Wasserlinsen kann man wie Rene schon schrieb höchstens wieder loswerden wenn der Teich "abgemagert" wird, die Wasserlinsen regelmäßig abgefischt werden (kompostieren oder als Gründünger verwenden, an Viecher wie Kühe, Pferde, Schweine verfüttern oder selber essen) oder wenn Fische wie Rotfedern, Karpfen, __ weißer Amur ect. auf Diät gesetzt werden und sich diese dann auch vermehrt darüber her machen (bei letzterem bleiben die Nährstoffe allerdings zum Großteil im Teich und fördern die nächste Wasserlinsengeneration)

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2017)

Hast ein paar für mich über ...

Ich probiere schon über Jahre die bei mir in beiden Teichen anzusiedeln ... nach 14 Tage sind sie fort.

Ok ... meine Teiche sind mager, aber ich denke mir, wenn _Utricularia vulgaris [L.] - Gemeiner  Wasserschlauch _wuchert, wird doch auch für die __ Wasserlinsen was überbleiben.
Nein, nix ... die sie einfach weg.

LG
Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (26. Juli 2017)

Oh danke für die Antworten. Dann scheint ja mit unserer Wasserqualität alles in Ordnung zu sein, ohne Technik und Wasserqualität messen. 
Helmut kann dir gerne welche schicken, brauche nur die Adresse.....like


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2017)

Danke für dein Angebot, habe aber hier schon meine Quellen. Die weite Reise würden sie wohl nicht unbeschadet überstehen ... 

Aber wenn du einen - defekter Link entfernt - willst würde ich deine Adresse brauchen .... der läßt sich besser verpacken als die __ Entengrütze (kleinen Teichlinsen).

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (26. Juli 2017)

ok aber gerne doch wie machen wir das ??


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2017)

Schreib mir deine Adresse per PN ... den Rest machen wir per PN (Unterhaltung).

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juli 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Hast ein paar für mich über ...
> 
> Ich probiere schon über Jahre die bei mir in beiden Teichen anzusiedeln ... nach 14 Tage sind sie fort.
> 
> ...



Hi Helmut,

Utricularia sind wie alle Carnivoren an sehr nährstoffarme Standorte bestens angepaßt. Sie fangen sich ja ihren ihren Dünger

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2017)

So habe ich das noch garnicht betrachtet ....

Danke für den Hinweis Frank 

LG
Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (27. Juli 2017)

Ups... habs nicht auf dem Schirm.... was meinst du damit ????


----------



## karsten. (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo

 zu "__ Entengrütze" und "Lemna" Minor als Suchbegriffe gibt´s noch viel in en Tiefen des Archivs 

mfG


----------



## GabiundBernd (27. Juli 2017)

danke


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Ups... habs nicht auf dem Schirm.... was meinst du damit ????


Wenn ich gemeint war ?

Wasserschlauch ist "Fleischfressend"

LG
Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (27. Juli 2017)

Nö Digicat,  meinte __ Knoblauchkröte.... 
habs gelesen, weiß aber immer noch nicht.... wer frist den nun die __ Entengrütze ?????


----------



## koilady (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo Digicat !
Ich hätte da bitte eine Frage, wäre es möglich das ich auch so einen __ Wasserschlauch bekäme ?Hätte dafür eine andere Wasserpflanze zum tauschen ? Würde meine Email Adresse kurz einstellen sodaß wir weiter darüber reden können ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2017)

Hi Gabi,

wer frißt __ Wasserlinsen

sämtliche Fische die auch Pflanzenkost fressen (z.B. __ Rotfeder, Karpfen, __ weißer Amur, Goldfische) - ob sie was fressen gängt aber schwer davon ab ob es net was viel besseres und leckeres gibt - carnivore Kost wird von Karpfen und Goldfischen natürlich bevorzugt und solange so was in ausreichednem Maße da ist bleibt Salat eher unbeachtet
wasserbeohnende Nagetiere wie Schermäuse, Nutria
Schweine
__ Enten
Gänse
Elche


----------



## GabiundBernd (27. Juli 2017)

Danke, Knoblauckröte  jetzt weiß ich Bescheid : Also Fische haben wir, Nagetiere haben wir, Schweine auch irgendwo, __ Enten und Gänse.... aber mit den Elchen happerts dann doch... oh


----------

